# Where can I get QBasic from without fear of a virus



## Gecko666 (Nov 28, 2004)

Where may I ask can I get Qbasic from without having to worry about getting a virus. It doesn't matter which version weather its Qbasic or Qvisual or whatever its called...


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

FYI...


> QBASIC.EXE & QBASIC.HLP:
> Microsoft does not allow the redistribution of QBASIC.EXE or QBASIC.HLP. These files are components of MS-DOS, and any machine with a valid licensed copy of MS-DOS (or Windows 95/98) is licensed to include a version of QBASIC. In order to obtain rights to use QBASIC on any computer, you must have a valid licensed copy of any version of MS-DOS (or Windows 95/98). If a computer has been upgraded to Windows 95, users will have access to QBASIC on the hard drive or on the Windows 95 product CDs in a folder called Admin/OLDDOS. If a computer did not go through the upgrade process, but loaded the full version of Windows 95, then you may need to download the QBASIC utility from our Microsoft support site at: http://support.microsoft.com/support/default.asp or http://support.microsoft.com/search/default.asp, and search for Old MS-DOS Utilities.


Keep in mind if you do find it that if you don't meet the requirement listed above, you would be using it illegally.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Post back if you do, indeed, own a licensed copy of MS-DOS, Windows 95 or Windows 98.


----------



## Gecko666 (Nov 28, 2004)

No, I don't have windows 98 or 95. Are there any other programs that support the basic lang.? And if so where can i get it?


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Just go down in the basement and get your old doorstop computer. QBASIC is part of the DOS OS starting at something like DOS 5.0, before that it was called GWBASIC. Or just ask somebody for their's. Probably pay you to take it.

None of the old DOS langauges included a compiler. You can find one by web searching like so.

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/5967/qbasic.html

Plenty of knock off versions of something like QBASIC. Just web search for programming DOS. The best version was QuickBasic 4.5 which included a far bigger command set, built compiler and something called the IDE or Integrated Development Environment. Was one of the best languages of its day for just knocking together a program quickly.

If you just web search on the subject of shareware QBASIC programming will find more than you ever can read.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Duh, found what I was really looking for.

http://www.peteweb.com/oldos.php

You can get a copy of Old DOS, keep in mind you can't even buy it. Even QuickBasic 4.5 was abandoned by Microsoft and is no longer available for sale, at least directly.

So if you get a copy, complete I will leave it up to the lawyers to claim what price you should have paid, if you actually can't buy it. 

QBASIC is a file that is part of DOS 6.22.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

After you master QBASIC go here and get a free copy of PowerBASIC. It is the file listed as TRYPB32.ZIP about half way down.

This is the last surviving fully supported DOS programming language and maybe the best ever. Still used in a number of applications today. Its code can be ported into a windows version. QBASIC / QUICKBASIC 4.5 code is 95% the same as PowerBASIC for the mundane stuff, the setup is different, PowerBASIC is far more powerful, equal to C in most regards, far easier to actually do a project in.

http://www.powerbasic.com/files/pub/demos/

Read thru the home page.

http://www.powerbasic.com/

Lot of code written for PB. Just about anything you can dream of. Still has a very active group.

http://www.powerbasic.com/support/forums/Ultimate.cgi

If you want to do programs using Icons with a mouse for control get a copy of the included file RASMA37. Is attached, should be able to just download it from here. Is a real gas, if you just have to have that Windows look. Can build the Icons yourself up to 100 x 100 pixels or use imported ones. RASMA will do the code to splice in for a number of DOS languages. Can build some super graphics using a tiling method. With a few programming tricks can be the whiz on the block. I used it to write automation programs with some super graphics / icon control all running in DOS. Things like digital counters, scrolling tapes, control station graphics and something similar to a control panel. This method allows the refresh rate and handling of graphics loading to be well within a very, very old machine's capabilities. I run it on a 486 33 old banger with VGA.


----------



## Gecko666 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well i have quite a few manuals on it I just needed the flipping program XD. lol I have C++ also so... yea... Thank you for the help!!!


----------

